
Go 1.13 Default Module Proxy Privacy - ColinWright
https://codeengineered.com/blog/2019/go-mod-proxy-psa/
======
jart
Yarn proxies requests through Facebook's servers. It doesn't have a privacy
policy, but they were thoughtful enough to have a code of conduct. The Java
package repo is in the In-Q-Tel portfolio, which does funding for a certain
intelligence agency. Microsoft compiler used to add telemetry around main. If
anything, Google is late to the party.

------
vageli
Mods, can we link to the linked article [0] instead of a tweet pointing to it
with nothing added?

[0]: [https://codeengineered.com/blog/2019/go-mod-proxy-
psa/](https://codeengineered.com/blog/2019/go-mod-proxy-psa/)

------
bradknowles
Golang, not Goland.

~~~
chessturk
Clicked the link cursing out JetBrains, closed the link cursing out Google.

